
Ask HN: Help me find a show HN/ISS viewings - hluska
Sorry folks, this is a horrible request. A few months ago, someone posted an amazing show HN that showed positions&#x2F;times for viewing the ISS along with this amazing street view implementation that showed you where to look.<p>My 3 year old is a hacker. I can’t describe her in better terms. I’ve never met anyone more interested in learning everything about everything and bending systems to her will, other than perhaps myself. She’s obsessed with space now and wants to see the International Space Station. But, she’s three and this will mean keeping her up past her bedtime. I don’t want her hacking to get fucked over by her old man’s inability to point out the thing.<p>Lauren and I would greatly appreciate any help. Or, if you’ve raised a little person and have more ideas, please help. I’m a single dad, I’m not particularly qualified and I need help.
======
Tomte
No idea why you had trouble finding it, but here it is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21037167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21037167)

~~~
hluska
Oh crap, thank you. I must have tried 250 searches and couldn’t find it.

Also, thanks for disparaging me before you answered the question. I’ll use
this as an example when I teach Lauren how to respond to people who have tried
hard but just can’t find something.

~~~
Tomte
Look, I'm sorry I helped you out. Won't happen again. Hopefully Lauren doesn't
model her behavior after you.

If you found that disparaging, I'm afraid the Internet isn't really for you.

